# Shuttleworth



## Andrewc (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello,

Paid a visit to Shuttleworth Old Warden Park last Saturday, really enjoyed myself and the museum has a great collection of aircraft.

Posted a few photos below.

Fiesler Storch






Westland Lysander





Hawker Demon





de Havilland Tiger Moth





Messerschmitt Me 163





Gloster Gladiator





1916 Bristol M.1C





1916 Sopwith Pup





Albatross DVa





Supermarine Spitfire Mk Vc





Thanks
Andrew


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2012)

What a great collection!


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 8, 2012)

And the best part is they're all airworthy (ok, except the Me163!).


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2012)

What a great collection, thanks for posting the photos!



buffnut453 said:


> And the best part is they're all airworthy (ok, except the Me163!).


I'm sure there are ways to get the Komet airborn...but the landing would really suck!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 8, 2012)

Excellent series of pics. I have always loved the Hawker Hart/Demon line so it was especially nice to see this.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2012)

agreed, nice Pics...


----------



## Andrewc (Oct 10, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed the pictures.

Also here is a video of a Me 163 that flew a few years ago:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-n_jvDBxB0_

Andrew


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2012)

Cool shots!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice pics, and it's a great place. Been a few years since I last flew in there, but it's certainly got an 'Old World Charm' about the whole field. There's a great old pub jut down the road too!


----------

